# xml syntax



## akdil

Sorry, total newbie. I made this xml block with 10faostb but my xml editor keeps saying i'm missinng end tags (which I'm not), unless you nneed an end tag for the <?, like </?>?? Is it true that the first line requires a corresponding last line?

<?xml version = '1.0' encoding = 'utf-8'?>
<packages>
<package>
<icon></icon>
<title>DVD CSS</title>
<description>The free version of Pluto doesn't work with CSS encrypted DVD's, which is 99% of all commercial dvd's, since that requires a license. Add this software to the Core and all media directors. With it you can play any DVD Disc's, and hit 'copy disc' to make a copy on the Core for digital playback.</description>
<homeurl></homeurl>
<category>exta</category>
<downloadurl>deb http://www.yttron.as.ro/</downloadurl>
<repositoryname>realextra main</repositoryname>
<packagename>libdvdcss</packagename>
<misc></misc>
<version>0.1</version>
<target>techie</target>
<importance>nicety</importance>
<PC_Type>SM</PC_Type>
<Required_Version_Min>2.0.0.39</Required_Version_Min>
<Required_Version_Max>2.0.0.41</Required_Version_Max>
</package>
<package>
<icon></icon>
<title>DVD bookmarks</title>
<description>This allows you to bookmark your favorite scenes in DVD's. Add this software to the Core (or hybrid) only and do a quick reload router for it to take effect. A company claims to have invented bookmarking media, and filed a patent on it. Hasn't that been done since shortly after the Guttenberg press? The patent only would affect the U.S. anyway.</description>
<homeurl></homeurl>
<category>exta</category>
<downloadurl>deb http://www.yttron.as.ro/</downloadurl>
<repositoryname>realextra main</repositoryname>
<packagename>enable-dvd-bookmarks</packagename>
<misc></misc>
<version>0.1</version>
<target>techie</target>
<importance>nicety</importance>
<PC_Type>SM</PC_Type>
<Required_Version_Min>2.0.0.39</Required_Version_Min>
<Required_Version_Max>2.0.0.41</Required_Version_Max>
</package>
<package>
<icon></icon>
<title>ID my disc</title>
<description>When you insert a CD or DVD, this will identify the disc, showing the artist/title, naming all the tracks, and showing a picture of the cover art. Add this software to any PC that has a CD/DVD drive in it (normally the media directors)a nd do a quick reload router for it to take effect. Without this package you need to do this manually in Pluto Admin by clicking "Files & Media". Another company claims that they patented this concept and requires a license fee in the U.S. Another odd software patent.</description>
<homeurl></homeurl>
<category>exta</category>
<downloadurl>deb http://www.yttron.as.ro/</downloadurl>
<repositoryname>realextra main</repositoryname>
<packagename>id-my-disc</packagename>
<misc></misc>
<version>0.1</version>
<target>techie</target>
<importance>nicety</importance>
<PC_Type>SM</PC_Type>
<Required_Version_Min>2.0.0.39</Required_Version_Min>
<Required_Version_Max>2.0.0.41</Required_Version_Max>
</package>
<package>
<icon></icon>
<title>Blackbird firmware</title>
<description>If you have a PVR card based on the Connexant blackbird designer, like the Hauppauge PVR250MCE, or WinTV2000, add this software on the PC with that card installed, then reboot it. I don't think there are any patent/copyright issues involved, but I guess they just want to be extra safe.</description>
<homeurl></homeurl>
<category>exta</category>
<downloadurl>deb http://www.yttron.as.ro/</downloadurl>
<repositoryname>realextra main</repositoryname>
<packagename>cx88-firmware-blackbird</packagename>
<misc></misc>
<version>0.1</version>
<target>techie</target>
<importance>nicety</importance>
<PC_Type>SM</PC_Type>
<Required_Version_Min>2.0.0.39</Required_Version_Min>
<Required_Version_Max>2.0.0.41</Required_Version_Max>
</package>
<package>
<icon></icon>
<title>ivtv firmware</title>
<description>If you have a PVR card based on the older Connexant chipsets supported by the ivtv project, like the Hauppauge PVR250 and PVR350, add this software on the PC with that card installed, then reboot it. I don't think there are any patent/copyright issues involved, but I guess they just want to be extra safe.</description>
<homeurl></homeurl>
<category>exta</category>
<downloadurl>deb http://www.yttron.as.ro/</downloadurl>
<repositoryname>realextra main</repositoryname>
<packagename>ivtv-firmware</packagename>
<misc></misc>
<version>0.1</version>
<target>techie</target>
<importance>nicety</importance>
<PC_Type>SM</PC_Type>
<Required_Version_Min>2.0.0.39</Required_Version_Min>
<Required_Version_Max>2.0.0.41</Required_Version_Max>
</package>
</packages>


----------

